# How to make stag profits in an IPO?



## tom82 (17 July 2014)

Hi all,
Can anyone recommend any books or other resources on learning how to stag an IPO and how to select a company to stag?
Or, if anyone can provide any advice on staging that would be good too.
Thank you


----------



## skc (17 July 2014)

*Re: Staging IPO*



tom82 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone recommend any books or other resources on learning how to stag an IPO and how to select a company to stag?
> Or, if anyone can provide any advice on staging that would be good too.
> Thank you




May be you can rename the title to something like "How to make stag profits in an IPO"? Staging (Stage-ing) sounds like you are setting up a stage for a concert or something.

And to answer your question... there're no universal hard and fast rules. If so anyone would be doing it, and there'd be no stag profits at all. It comes down to the same principles to all investments... are you buying a good business at a reasonable price?


----------



## notting (17 July 2014)

*Re: Staging IPO*

Trade in the US.
Stags over there seem insane compared to our petty attempts.
Twitter, Go Pro to name a few recent monsters.


----------

